# Schecter Endorsement



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

Picking up any 2 guitars for free at their warehouse on 10-07. 

I never have played any of the newer 7 string schecters, hopefully I'll like em. Prolly gettin the ATX in black and white.

Going to be sad not being able to use my APEX2, anyone wana buy it?


----------



## CooleyJr (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd get the ATX 7 in white and the C-8 hellraiser


----------



## djpharoah (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats on the endorsement. You're welcome to post the APEX2 for sale in the Marketplace.


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> I'd get the ATX 7 in white and the C-8 hellraiser


We had to email them what we wanted and I asked for the C-8 and they said because it was a limited run we aren't currently able to get them


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats on the endorsment!


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 27, 2009)

Personally if I had my choice of any two Schecter 7 strings Id go for the ATX in each color.  Its just a Hellraiser with Blackouts and nice ebony fretboard. Cant go wrong there.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats man! Added your band on myspace.


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

i fuggin hate the inlays on the hellraisers


----------



## noob_pwn (Nov 27, 2009)

get a loomis


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 27, 2009)

man, all these ibby players are switching to Schecter cus of the endorsements

happened to Aeon too, they loved ibby but Schecter gave them the endorsement deal

is it that hard to get an ibby endorsement


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> man, all these ibby players are switching to Schecter cus of the endorsements
> 
> happened to Aeon too, they loved ibby but Schecter gave them the endorsement deal
> 
> is it that hard to get an ibby endorsement


Very difficult apparently. Our manager sent requests to Ibanez, ESP and Schecter. Schecter agreed, ESP said they wanted to see how our new CD does first, and Ibanez didn't even reply.


----------



## EliNoPants (Nov 27, 2009)

i actually like the inlays on the Hellraisers, and i fucking hate inlays

though if Schecter loses that retarded active inlay on the ATX series, and makes a V-7 model, they may get more of my money, the satin finish on the neck sounds sweeeeeeet

and congrats on getting an endorsement with them man, i love the shit out of my Hellraiser (though they pretty much made 90% my dream guitar with the V-7, so that's not really fair)


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Nov 27, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> man, all these ibby players are switching to Schecter cus of the endorsements
> 
> happened to Aeon too, they loved ibby but Schecter gave them the endorsement deal
> 
> is it that hard to get an ibby endorsement



From what I read ibanez is extremely difficult to get them to even acknowledge you and if you do manage to get an endorsement the deal is shitty until your at a certain level.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 27, 2009)

Varkatzas said:


> Very difficult apparently. Our manager sent requests to Ibanez, ESP and Schecter. Schecter agreed, ESP said they wanted to see how our new CD does first, and Ibanez didn't even reply.



I will say it for you man. Fuck Ibanez for not even replying. If you can get a discount on a Schecter custom shop Id do it man. I wouldnt sign with Ibanez unless they started building me an LACS right off the bat. ESP and Schecter I would.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 27, 2009)

i pretty much imagined ibanez would start you off on low end production models for cheaper and that's about it.

didn't think it'd be THAT hard to get in


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 27, 2009)

ATX and Loomis. Two pretty different guitars that way. And congrats btw!


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

Are the hardtail Loomis' still in production?


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Nov 27, 2009)

Varkatzas said:


> Are the hardtail Loomis' still in production?



Not sure, DCGL is getting them in stock next year apparently. I was thinking you should get a hardtail ATX and the FR Loomis model. That way a Blackout hardtail and a Trem EMG Guitar. But that's just me.


----------



## OrsusMetal (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd go for the hellraiser. You'll get better upper fret access than with the other models. Either that or a Loomis. 

On the ibby endorsement thing, it just depends on how many shows you play a year. You'll most likely start out low level and only get a discount. That is how my friend did with his ibanez endorsement. They actually came to him.

Anyways, congrats!


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats dude but one thing that concerns me is you say you're an Ibanez player whos not used to Schecter 7s. The necks on the Schecters are compleeeeeeetly different. You may want to actually play some of their newer ones before using your endorsement guitars on something you may not even like.


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 27, 2009)

Im only endorsed by EMG pickups so far but I play a custom shop ESP. I would rather not be endorsed by anyone and play my ESP than be endorsed by Ibanez and play a production model Ibby.

Also, Loomis has not played the Loomis on any Nevermore albums so be sure you like the tone of it before getting one. Its got amazing tone for leads but lacks mids and presence for lows IMO.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 27, 2009)

The big difference between Schecter and ibanez is ibby already have an established market foothold and don't need a bunch of no-name bands who want free guitars selling their product when they've already got the market covered. They don't need us, so why bother? A company that big isn't going to be big on answering the countless emails per day they get about it.

Congrats on the endorsement dude. I give you two years til you come back to Ibanez.


----------



## Rick (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats on the endorsement!


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 27, 2009)

i'm so stuck to the feel and playability and looks of ibby's that i wouldn't go with anyone else


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

OrsusMetal said:


> I'd go for the hellraiser. You'll get better upper fret access than with the other models. Either that or a Loomis.
> 
> On the ibby endorsement thing, it just depends on how many shows you play a year. You'll most likely start out low level and only get a discount. That is how my friend did with his ibanez endorsement. They actually came to him.
> 
> Anyways, congrats!


I actually lied. Ibanez just hit us back offering us %45 off retail. Which really isn't that great of a deal. I have played the older Blackjack with dot inlays and it was okay, but definitely night and day compared to my APEX and 7321.

With Schecter we have to agree upon using their guitars at every live show for 1 year, after that we can look elsewhere. 

We have been on the road since mid September and are still on tour till Dec 11th, and then we are booked out from Jan 15th - May 1st already. I don't think the amount of shows we play a year should be an issue for too much longer, haha.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 27, 2009)

Varkatzas said:


> I actually lied. Ibanez just hit us back offering us %45 off retail. Which really isn't that great of a deal. I have played the older Blackjack with dot inlays and it was okay, but definitely night and day compared to my APEX and 7321.
> 
> With Schecter we have to agree upon using their guitars at every live show for 1 year, after that we can look elsewhere.
> 
> We have been on the road since mid September and are still on tour till Dec 11th, and then we are booked out from Jan 15th - May 1st already. I don't think the amount of shows we play a year should be an issue for too much longer, haha.



I just checked out your band. I'm not really a deathcore fan but you have some really crushing riffs


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 27, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I just checked out your band. I'm not really a deathcore fan but you have some really crushing riffs



links?


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

zimbloth said:


> I just checked out your band. I'm not really a deathcore fan but you have some really crushing riffs


Thanks man. We recorded our new full length at Lambesis studios and it comes out this February, and its quite a bit different. Still will be considered deathcore, but I think it is a lot more mature. The stuff on the myspace was written when we were all 17, haha.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 27, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> links?



It's in his signature.



Varkatzas said:


> Thanks man. We recorded our new full length at Lambesis studios and it comes out this February, and its quite a bit different. Still will be considered deathcore, but I think it is a lot more mature. The stuff on the myspace was written when we were all 17, haha.



That's cool man. What 17 year olds arent doing the whole deathcore/breakdown/flat-fith thing these days? I look forward to your new one. The stuff on the MySpace has a LOT of potential, I like a lot of it. Just like I said, not big into some of the deathcore antics but who cares what I think anyways. 

You guys sound real pro too. I wish you guys well


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

Thank ya Thank ya


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 27, 2009)

I just added you guys onto my bands myspace today. You guys are awesome man. What guitar and amp did you use on those recordings? Apex2 and 6505?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 27, 2009)

Congrats dude, I went to check out your band, and then realized you were in Chelsea Grin, our bands have played together, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 27, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> I just added you guys onto my bands myspace today. You guys are awesome man. What guitar and amp did you use on those recordings? Apex2 and 6505?



Those recordings were done with a Schecter Blackjack and 6505+/Mesa cab.
Our old guitar player had a blackjack and I just had a 7321 with stock pups so we used his.



envenomedcky said:


> Congrats dude, I went to check out your band, and then realized you were in Chelsea Grin, our bands have played together, I'm sure of it.


Really? did you play our cleveland show in september?


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 28, 2009)

nah, I play guitar in Rose Funeral, I'm sure at some point when I was on a break from being in the band, our bands played together.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 28, 2009)

Stitch said:


> Congrats on the endorsement dude. I give you two years til you come back to Ibanez.



Ibanez will probably make a better offer then 

Nice playing man  Not really a huge fan of the genre, actually all I can really listen to other than you guys is suicide silence  But you guys sound good. I'll be waiting to hear your second album


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 28, 2009)

Varkatzas said:


> Ibanez just hit us back offering us %45 off retail. Which really isn't that great of a deal.



I take back what I said about Ibanez then but man it should mean more to them to have a touring band play their guitars. If you ask me its bad business sense of them. You know, the only company with a production model guitar worth playing is Schecter though. They are extended scale and are solid guitars with set necks. You did well. Definitely congrats. I still say do what you originally planned and get the ATX in each color. Ive played both, they are the best production 7 string out there for metal.


----------



## metalvince333 (Nov 28, 2009)

Stay with the schecter and get a atx and a loomis theyre super nice guitars


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> I take back what I said about Ibanez then but man it should mean more to them to have a touring band play their guitars. If you ask me its bad business sense of them. You know, the only company with a production model guitar worth playing is Schecter though. They are extended scale and are solid guitars with set necks. You did well. Definitely congrats. I still say do what you originally planned and get the ATX in each color. Ive played both, they are the best production 7 string out there for metal.



Quite a few bold statements there. 

Having touring bands does mean a lot to Ibanez, hence the hundreds of artists they already endorse. They can't give every band a deal. Plenty of bands out there Schecter has turned down, I'm sure.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 28, 2009)

I wish Ibanez was as cool as Schecter with endorsements. From everything I've been told by other endorsers, the best way to go about an endorsement with them is to bug their A&R guy until you get in good with him, and then send him your press kit. Which is bad business really,if you're playing 200+ shows a year, you should get some gear out of it, because you know as well as I do that we aren't really making any money touring right now with the state of the economy, and when we do, it goes to bills and living, usually not towards gear. You'd have no idea how many people I've switched to Ibanez after talking guitars with them. I mean yeah, people know about Ibanez, but if you have touring bands out there giving people a reason to play them, they should be getting hooked up. They're going to have a lot of people jumping ship and going to other companies if they don't change their ways. Unless you're 100% loyal to Ibanez, free Schecters sound pretty tempting.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> I wish Ibanez was as cool as Schecter with endorsements. From everything I've been told by other endorsers, the best way to go about an endorsement with them is to bug their A&R guy until you get in good with him, and then send him your press kit. Which is bad business really,if you're playing 200+ shows a year, you should get some gear out of it, because you know as well as I do that we aren't really making any money touring right now with the state of the economy, and when we do, it goes to bills and living, usually not towards gear. You'd have no idea how many people I've switched to Ibanez after talking guitars with them. I mean yeah, people know about Ibanez, but if you have touring bands out there giving people a reason to play them, they should be getting hooked up. They're going to have a lot of people jumping ship and going to other companies if they don't change their ways. Unless you're 100% loyal to Ibanez, free Schecters sound pretty tempting.



You make a lot of good points.

Though, I'm not loyal to anything other than playability and tone. Those should be the real reasons to use gear. Not just because you got a couple of freebies.


----------



## MikeH (Nov 28, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> From what I read ibanez is extremely difficult to get them to even acknowledge you and if you do manage to get an endorsement the deal is shitty until your at a certain level.



I know someone who got a deal with the release of their first album and got two CS RGs.


----------



## silentrage (Nov 28, 2009)

If I was a touring musician I'd probably take up anyone who gave me freebies and don't make absolute crap. A couple of freebies could = a couple of grand in saved cash after all.

But I'm just a bedroom wanker who wants FREE GEAR!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 28, 2009)

You should really play the guitars that YOU like the most. Even if Schecter will give you two free, and Ibanez will give you only 45% off, if you prefer Ibanez, play them. Unless of course you dont really care at all about how guitars feel, but I know personally if I was given a choice between Carvin and like Gibson or a company that gives me a free guitar thats worth $7000, I would still choose Carvin for an endorsment, cause thats what all my gear is and I love how they feel over Gibson or Ibanez or Schecter. 

Im really meticulous about my guitars though, I cant play normal ibanez's anymore either, it'd have to be a LACS or J-custom for me to go on tour with any of them.

Of course if you dont care about what you're playing and just want free guitars, I guess it can work. I'd take two of the 007's personally. Maybe a Loomis.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 28, 2009)

MaxOfMetal said:


> You make a lot of good points.
> 
> Though, I'm not loyal to anything other than playability and tone. Those should be the real reasons to use gear. Not just because you got a couple of freebies.



That's the only reason I wouldn't go after a schecter, I can't stand the necks, so even if they're free, I'd end up hating them. Now if they were free and I didn't have to play them exclusively, then that's a different story, but I'd hate to be stuck with something I didn't like.


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 28, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> nah, I play guitar in Rose Funeral, I'm sure at some point when I was on a break from being in the band, our bands played together.


Ah yeah. I was pretty tight with Ryan Neff for awhile and I know he used to be in RF.

Yeah I figure worse comes to worse if I really can't handle the Schecters, I'll sell em and just use one of my other guitar players Schecters for when we play in front of a Schecter rep haha


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 28, 2009)

Chelsea Grin 

congrats on the endorsement jake


----------



## leonardo7 (Nov 28, 2009)

With my EMG endorsement deal I dont have to use EMGs live. There just wont be a mutual basis to renew my endorsement when the 2 years is up If I use something else live. My bassist is also endorsed by EMG but doesnt use em live. He still gets em for free. I told him, dont expect to get your endorsement renewed. Im wondering if thats how it works with Schecter? If you use Schecters live then your endorsement will gain momentum, if you dont then it will die off. Of course, if they dont have a rep or something at the show they wont ever know. Id say if your comfortorable with the guitar, play it live, being endorsed is sweet! Plus, if you guys blow up then they will make you a custom for sure. Especially since you were a loyal player.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 28, 2009)

Hell, I'd love to be endorsed by Schecter. Both of my gigging basses are Schecters and are very solid, excellent-sounding and playing instruments.

I wouldn't say no to an Ibanez Prestige SR (or, hell, a SR600 and SR605) but it's hard to beat my Schecters for good solid value for money, excellent neutral and clear tone, and totally solid construction and tuning regardless of stage temperature or conditions.


----------



## Sepultorture (Nov 28, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> I take back what I said about Ibanez then but man it should mean more to them to have a touring band play their guitars. If you ask me its bad business sense of them. You know, the only company with a production model guitar worth playing is Schecter though. They are extended scale and are solid guitars with set necks. You did well. Definitely congrats. I still say do what you originally planned and get the ATX in each color. Ive played both, they are the best production 7 string out there for metal.



set necks aren't necessarily a good thing for touring, a bolt on would be better if something happened to the guitar and you might need a replacement body or neck


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 28, 2009)

Stitch said:


> The big difference between Schecter and ibanez is ibby already have an established market foothold and don't need a bunch of no-name bands who want free guitars selling their product when they've already got the market covered. They don't need us, so why bother? A company that big isn't going to be big on answering the countless emails per day they get about it.
> 
> Congrats on the endorsement dude. I give you two years til you come back to Ibanez.



This. Even if Ibanez did offer you a 45% discount, what Stitch said is true. Like someone else mentioned, one of their friends got a deal for 2 custom shop RGs before their album was recorded, its all about your potential.

Would McLaren-Mercedes have picked Lewis Hamilton if they didn't think he could win them the Grand Prix? Big names don't need to take on anyone but the biggest talents. Its a tough reality, but at least you got a deal from someone, consider the hundreds of bands out there who can't get an endorsement deal from any company a tall.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 28, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> I take back what I said about Ibanez then but man it should mean more to them to have a touring band play their guitars. If you ask me its bad business sense of them. You know, the only company with a production model guitar worth playing is Schecter though. They are extended scale and are solid guitars with set necks. You did well. Definitely congrats. I still say do what you originally planned and get the ATX in each color. Ive played both, they are the best production 7 string out there for metal.



Opinion =/= fact.


----------



## Bleak (Nov 28, 2009)

Congratulations, man.

Let us know what you end up going with!


----------



## budda (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats on the endorsement  I'll check out your band! once I see a link, i dont see a signature..


----------



## blackseeds (Nov 28, 2009)

how did you get endorsed?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2009)

budda said:


> Congrats on the endorsement  I'll check out your band! once I see a link, i dont see a signature..



CHELSEA GRIN [NEW TOUR DATES UP NOW!!! ON TOUR!!!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ihave27frets (Nov 28, 2009)

Sepultorture said:


> is it that hard to get an ibby endorsement



Na, its the same as all the bigger companies. 

The details of every type of deal is different per artist, per company.


----------



## matty2fatty (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats! You guys sound really good, your tone is much clearer than a lot of the other deathcore acts around, and any song with a chick moaning over a breakdown gets two thumbs up in my book!


----------



## Vstro (Nov 28, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> With my EMG endorsement deal I dont have to use EMGs live. There just wont be a mutual basis to renew my endorsement when the 2 years is up If I use something else live. My bassist is also endorsed by EMG but doesnt use em live. He still gets em for free. I told him, dont expect to get your endorsement renewed. Im wondering if thats how it works with Schecter? If you use Schecters live then your endorsement will gain momentum, if you dont then it will die off. Of course, if they dont have a rep or something at the show they wont ever know. Id say if your comfortorable with the guitar, play it live, being endorsed is sweet! Plus, if you guys blow up then they will make you a custom for sure. Especially since you were a loyal player.



That's all based on what kind of contract you sign. Every company and contract is different. 

As far as Ibby.. Yeah the lower level endorsements are only getting a percentage off of a standard production guitar, but they do have the LACS go over the guitar before they send it out. They went over my Apex II and it plays amazing.

Oh and congrats Jake! You guys have to get some full US tours and head over here!


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 29, 2009)

blackseeds said:


> how did you get endorsed?


Our management company (The Artery Foundation) did it all for us.



matty2fatty said:


> Congrats! You guys sound really good, your tone is much clearer than a lot of the other deathcore acts around, and any song with a chick moaning over a breakdown gets two thumbs up in my book!


Haha thanks man 



Vstro said:


> That's all based on what kind of contract you sign. Every company and contract is different.
> 
> As far as Ibby.. Yeah the lower level endorsements are only getting a percentage off of a standard production guitar, but they do have the LACS go over the guitar before they send it out. They went over my Apex II and it plays amazing.
> 
> Oh and congrats Jake! You guys have to get some full US tours and head over here!


Soon  we are heading out with The Red Chord, Mychildren Mybride and Iwrestledabearonce in January/February haha


----------



## I_infect (Nov 29, 2009)

Schecter is a _great_ company. I needed a cover plate for an older Schecter devil tribal I picked up used; I inquired, they sent me one _no charge_. I recently needed a new nut on my hellraiser 7, again, no questions asked(other than the serial#) they sent me one out. Neither were under warranty as both were used guitars. I am not endorsed by them nor employed by them, and I have played/owned a bunch of different brands. Schecter would be the only company I would seek an endorsement from, for the personal attention and consistency in quality. The necks are an acquired taste at times, but if they gave me an everday joe guitar player that kind of attention, I can only imagine what an endorsement would be like.
As far as the guitars themselves, i love the ATX, and would grab those 2. The Blackouts are just better pickups for high gain vs. 707tw's in the Hellraisers.

and of course, congrats on the endorsement!


----------



## Vstro (Nov 29, 2009)

That's sweet man. Make sure you're over here in January not February. We're over in Europe for our last tour in February. So odds are you'll be in Cleveland when we're on another continent.


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 29, 2009)

Vstro said:


> That's sweet man. Make sure you're over here in January not February. We're over in Europe for our last tour in February. So odds are you'll be in Cleveland when we're on another continent.


Yeah we are most likely going to be there in feb


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2009)

wow there is alot of people also from ohio here lol.


----------



## Vstro (Nov 29, 2009)

Varkatzas said:


> Yeah we are most likely going to be there in feb



I figured so.. We'll see I guess!



jymellis said:


> wow there is alot of people also from ohio here lol.



I've been noticing that too..


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2009)

Vstro said:


> I figured so.. We'll see I guess!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been noticing that too..


 
hell yeah, i just moved to cinci bout4 years ago from the dayton area.


----------



## Samer (Nov 29, 2009)

envenomedcky said:


> That's the only reason I wouldn't go after a schecter, I can't stand the necks, so even if they're free, I'd end up hating them. Now if they were free and I didn't have to play them exclusively, then that's a different story, but I'd hate to be stuck with something I didn't like.



You can always sand down the necks to be just like Ibanez necks, i have 2 ibanez 7' and 2 shecter 7's and like each of their necks for different reasons. Neither are more or less comfortable for me, they are just different.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Nov 29, 2009)

Word to the wise:

Fucking of endorsement guys just means they tell other company reps about you, and a bad rep is a bad rep. Better to nurture a relationship rather than hop from one to another.

hence, the ibanez deal may look like it sucks, but when i got mine, i bought two stock guitars, sent them through LACS, got resprays, hardware swaps, and got them to put different pickups in and some slight modifications.

basically, play what you really want to play, not what's going to give you the most free shit as word gets round companies 

In any case, congratulations on getting endorsed, it is fun when it happens


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 29, 2009)

Congrats, dude!


----------



## Varkatzas (Nov 29, 2009)

I'll post some pictures when I get em


----------



## Joker962 (Feb 8, 2010)

Varkatzas said:


> Thanks man. We recorded our new full length at Lambesis studios and it comes out this February, and its quite a bit different. Still will be considered deathcore, but I think it is a lot more mature. The stuff on the myspace was written when we were all 17, haha.


holy shit you're in cg.

awesome...looking forward to the new album dude.

I really hate most of the deathcore genre, but you guys mix it up a little and I like it.

ALSO!

If I could get an endorsement from schecter i'd be so happy...too bad i'm not even in a band! (They don't work out for me...everyone's power hungry and want to be the "leader" of the band...)

I love my agile, but I'm thinking of getting a schecter


----------

